# Half Life 2 Orange Box Installing Problems



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just went out and bought half life 2 . slipped it in my pc which previously did have half life 2 on it with steam and counter strike source. Anyway i have uninstalled them as i knew this was comeing out and since then more games have come out so more room is needed. I put the disk in my computer and it says " another version of this product is already installed, installation cannot continue until it has been removed (then it says remove them by going to add remove programs)" anyway i went there to double check and It is not there. I purchased half life legally and have a legal account? whats the problem!! i really want to play this game !!!!! Please help me and thanks for reading:upset:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did you delete the files when you uninstalled?also if they are showing installed when inserting the disc,but not showing installed in add/remove.you may need to run regedit to delete all registry entries for it.


----------



## KIDhl2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try in the steam games tab,right click on the game,and delete local content.Then try reinstall.


----------



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks alot for your replys . I had to intall the original half life copy and i cliked instal. then it only gave me the option of fully uninstall steam. But now i have a bigger problem, I need to use my standard vga adapter to update my software or sumit like that. i will post another thread. thanks agen


----------



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

*It syas i need 2 be using my ' standard vga adapter '*

I recently posted the below and got some great responses which i am very happy with thanks , But i dont think i made it clear

" before i start any of the games included in the halflife 2 orange box from steam it tells me " update your driver software as it could cause problems ". my dirver is the ' radeon series 9600 ' . It gave me a link in which i found my driver and downloaded the software. It then told me it could not continue as I do not have '.net framework 2.0 ' and so i set of on the web and downloaded this. Then it told me to carry on the process i must be using a standard vga adapter ? this is where im stuck ? please help me anyone !! thanks for reading ! "

After i downloaded the dotnet framework 2.0 then whilst installing it and error message saying "inf error" soon followed by another error saying " to carry on the installation with this software please use your standard vga adapter and try again " ???? this is where im stuck . please help me . Im not amazing on comuters so if u post which will be greatly appreciated, please tell me how to get to where i need 2 get 2 if u no wot i meen ? thnaks for reading ! have a great day ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:




Hi iv just got half life 2 orange box and recently i needed to update my


----------



## jaboyle0 (Oct 19, 2007)

*inernal error whilst playing half life 2 orange box*

i get this message everytime i start to play half life ? 

:sigh: "Internal Driver Error in IDirect3dDevice9 :resent()" :sigh:

what does this mean and how can i fix it ? please can someone help ? thanks for reading


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: inernal error whilst playing half life 2 orange box*

You have out-of-date/ corrupt Directx 9.0 drivers. Use my sig link and dowload the latest


----------

